# Ranger 620vs



## kmcgillis (Sep 6, 2008)

I am looking at buying a bigger boat, and I found a 2001 620 for $20,999 without a kicker and no electronics. Is this a good price, I can't seem to find anywhere that will give me a decent value on a used boat. And can anyone tell me what I can find in a multi species boat for less than $20,000, I saw a Triton 205 for $18,000 but that went pretty fast. Can anyone tell me if a Ranger is really that much better than anything else. I have a friend that went from a Triton to a Ranger and swears he will never own anything else. Thanks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well i have been in most all of them, triton, ranger, nitro, basscat, champion, kund, crest, hands down best is champion for smooth dry ride. Rangers are good boats though, but better see how many hours it has and what kind of water it was on most of the time, seems a little steep I think.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

It depends on what you mean by mutispecies. If your talking walleye, pike, muskie, and bass a 620 is hard to beat. There is a reason why so many muskie and walleye pros use them. Of all the makes of multispecies boats, Rangers of course are about the best for retaining their value if you buy used. If you're talking salmon and trout, it wouldn't be my boat of choice. That sounds like a good price for that boat. No biggie on the lack of electronics because it would probably be time to upgrade 2001 technology anyway. Putting a kicker is not cheap though and you'll need something like a panther lift as well. A lot depends on the engine and there are a couple of makes to avoid in that year class. What engine is on it?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

www.nada.com I bought a 2000 ranger in 2006 a long with a 2002 bayliner both used....i promised myself never again to buy a used yahoo plastic(bayliner) or a big bass plastic used..maybe the multi species plastic crowd are kinder to their craft perhaps not:yikes:...i would check it thoroughly though:idea: 2 quality graphs and a kicker set up gonna be another 3 to 7 k depending on your preferences...reality now you are talking 24k to 28k for an 8 year old boat and engine,trailer..if the deuce and a quarter is in bad shape and you have to replace it in short order you're looking at another 14 to 15k(depending on brand) plus installation..in no time you have a 45k 8 yr old used boat.....check the ads on walleye central they always have lots of used rangers 1 RANGER BOATS/WOOD MFG FISHERMAN SERIES 620SVS(*)

July 02, 2009
Boats and Personal Watercraft
Length: 20' 
Model Name/Description: 620SVS(*) 
Boat Type: Outboard Boats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 


Beam: 7' 11" 
Engine: 1
225 HP
Gasoline 
Net Weight: 1990 
print this page

email a friend
e-mail a FriendClose X


Friend's e-mail: (eg. [email protected])
Your e-mail: (eg. [email protected])
Your Name:




Subject:
Comments:
I would like a copy of this message emailed to me.




NADA Guides Privacy Policy
Email addresses are used for this request only and are not saved or used by NADAguides.com for any other purposes
Privacy Policy


Insure your Watercraft
Free Online Insurance Quote

Know your Credit History
Free Online Credit Report & Score

Boat History Report
Check your Boat's History


PRICING

Low Retail Average Retail
Base Price
$13,640 $15,550 
TOTAL PRICE $13,640 $15,550 this is what i found at the value guide


----------



## kmcgillis (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, it has a Yamaha V-Max 225.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems like a normal price for Ranger, but it should have the electronics on it at that price. I just went through the same problem trying to find the boat I wanted. I really like Ranger, the quality is second to none and i've been on every make and model walleye/bass boat in the last two months trying to figure out what I wanted. The only other boat that came close in quality was a skeeter I-Class bass boat, but I really wanted a walleye boat so I could hit the big lake too. I watched the ads and walleye central alot and kept coming across 2003 Ranger 621VS and DVS boats for about $34,000-$36,000 depending on if they had a kicker and amount of electronics. I stumbled across a 2005 Ranger 621DVS with a Yamaha 250 HPDI with 106 hours and two Lowrance LMS-332c GPS/Fishfinders, ship to shore radio, and Minn Kota Pro Maxuum 101 36 volt trolling motor in MINT condition at Leader's Marine in Kalamazoo for $28,999. I went and looked at it and it took me about 5 mins to decide I couldn't pass up this deal, especially when 03's were going for 5-8 grand more! This boat is perfect, no scratches, looks like it just came off the showroom floor, has the removable rear casting deck which is great because I do bass tournaments also. I checked both units and they still had a Navionics Eastern Great Lakes chip in each one, which sell for $300-400 each and they have all the waypoints that the guy has found for walleye in most walleye lakes like st. clair, erie, etc.....needless to say you can't even put a price on that info. It also came with the factory Ranger boat cover/motor cover. I took my Hummingbird 997si and put on the boat also, so now I have 3 fishfinders...lol. A bit overkill, but I love my Hummingbird so it had to go on. Just keep looking and you will find a killer deal like I did. Here is a couple pics of it right after I picked it up, but before I mounted the Hummingbird. It is bright green metallic on top, with a black base with tons of dark green metallic.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

A friend has a 621, and you won't find a better boat to fish out of, plus it has tons of storage room... That WILL be my next boat!


----------

